# orange lake orlando extra costs?



## rynker (Apr 3, 2012)

We have a chance for orange lake, east village or Marrriott Cypress Harbor.  There will be children 13 and 9.  How much does the water slide, mini golf and any other activities within Orange Lake cost? Also, is the smell around east village really that bad?  We stayed in the west village years ago and have heard there are many changes.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## silentg (Apr 3, 2012)

We stayed at Orange Lake in November and the smell was bad. I was told that the smell is from Animal Kingdom....not sure if that is the cause.  It depends on which way the wind is blowing.  There is no charge for River Island, but they do charge for the tubes and the poolside cabanas. Orange Lake is a cash free resort too. Everything is billed to your room or credit card.


----------



## matbec (Apr 4, 2012)

rynker said:


> We have a chance for orange lake, east village or Marrriott Cypress Harbor.  There will be children 13 and 9.  How much does the water slide, mini golf and any other activities within Orange Lake cost? Also, is the smell around east village really that bad?  We stayed in the west village years ago and have heard there are many changes.  Thanks for your help.



There is a charge to use the over-sized, inflatable hippo slide at River Island, but you can get a pass that allows unlimited use of the slide, the mini-golf courses (including the one at the West Village), as well as the bungee trampoline thing. I can't remember the exact cost, but there are different passes, depending on what you like to do. We only ever get the mini-golf pass, as we play frequently when we're there.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 5, 2012)

Guests - non owners in my opinion are nickle & dime to death for children to use their activities.

This is my opinion only.


----------



## JPD (Apr 5, 2012)

We stayed in the east village last Apr. We had no issues with the smell. We did have a good view of the Disney fireworks. Grandkids really enjoyed all the pools, also there are many places to eat on the resort. At check in they do try to get you to go to a presentation. In doing so, they offer you discounts on all the activities and any equipment needed for those activities. We didn't bite as our plate was full for the week. And I agree, they do try and nicle and dime you. But we enjoyed our stay and will return again in four years or so.


----------



## cpnuser (Apr 6, 2012)

*Orange Lake- West Village*

We'll being going to OL April 27 for the first time.  I did call about charges for the different activities at the resort.  I was told various activities had day charges or you could buy a 1 day pass -$25, 3 day pass- $35, or a 5 day pass-$50 day pass.  Having a day pass includes many of the activities offered, so you do not have to pay at each one.  For more info, it would be best to call.


----------



## chrispy08 (Apr 6, 2012)

we just got back from Orange Lake, we own there and go every year, can't say we ever noticed a smell in the East village but we spend most of time in the West and at River Island. We never paid for tube rentals last week, kids just grabbed one when they wanted (they're all over the pool area) and were never challanged.Cabana rentals are 99.00 a day and have to be reserved, we never mini-putt but as someone else said, if you're willing to go to a presentation (we did the first year) you can get free mini putt and tubes for the week!


----------



## patti9600 (Apr 12, 2012)

My friend was there this week and said if you go to timeshare presentation, tubes were only $20/per person for week instead of $50/person.


----------



## Dori (Apr 13, 2012)

Pedro, I have to agree with you! OL turned out to be one of our least favourite resorts for this reason.

Dori


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 14, 2012)

My in-laws - who own OL - will be going there this year (May 11-18). The funniest thing about OL is right at the gate is everything you need: a grocery store, plenty of great restaurants, etc. OL has a convenience store, which is VERY expensive compared to the grocery store, the restaurants are MORE expensive than the ones outside the gates.

Last year, when my wife and I stayed with them at East Village (no odor), we asked about tubes for the lazy river: $9/day. Right outside the gate at the grocery store, tubes were being sold for $6. Needless to say, we did NOT go on the lazy river, but used our $6 tube most of the week in the regular pool!

TS


----------

